#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-20
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
<JonathanD> morning MD
<Broam> hi
<Broam> and...off to work today
<JonathanD> hows the weather?
<zer0python> little nippy out there this mornin'
<JonathanD> same here
<ik> sup nerds
<ik> it's 4C out :>
<ik> shorts weather!
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I wish it was 4C :P
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-24
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-25
<JonathanD> Merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-us-md 2012-12-23
<edong23> guys, is this a channel for md? like mdadm?
